# Mutation



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi, 
Is this a budgie? Silly question I know, but I've never seen a colour like this before.


----------



## Dries (Mar 26, 2010)

It is not a budgie!!! I think it is a red rump, but not so sure of that.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I do not think it is a red rump for photos I seen have the red spot lower on the back and emerald green heads. I was almost tempted to say Eastern Rosella but this bird has a lot of grey around the face to be either of the two. its a mystery. I been searching the net and find nothing. What is funny is the bird looks very much like a budgie in body shape other than the red spot on head and the variety of colors


----------



## Dries (Mar 26, 2010)

Isn't it too small for an Eastern Rosella? Remember you get a lot of different mutations of red rumps, but like I said I'm not sure - there are quite a few birds looking almost the same as red rumps.


----------



## JWKnight (May 24, 2014)

*I was going to say lineolated parakeet

But after looking at pictures.. I"m going to say Bourke Parakeet*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

What ever it is it is a pretty bird


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Looks like a Bourke Parakeet. You can see its size compared to the millet.
Red rumps are bigger, I owned one 


Ruddi by Elma_Ben, on Flickr


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

Definitely not a budgie.


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Interesting, I thought some sort of parakeet, but confused me. Never seen colours like that.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Are Bourke's that color?? What about those called Princess of Wales or something similar?? I know there are so many that have parakeet tacked on, but they sure don't look like parakeets..


----------



## vinay (Aug 8, 2012)

Its most likely an opaline Red rump parakeet . Definitely not a budgie


----------



## trefto (Nov 29, 2013)

Looks like a Bourkes parakeet, their native color is pink, but there are a lot of new colors in them now days, even yellows similar to this one.


----------



## Raix (Jul 23, 2013)

This bird is an Opaline Red Rump Parrot. I've had them in the past and they can vary in appearance.


----------

